# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Nhật ký các chuyến đi >  Hành trình đi du lich Mũi né – Bình thuận

## lam

*Cảnh quan thiên nhiên tươi đẹp với những bãi biển xanh, thơ mộng cùng giá cả phải chăng, Mũi Né đang ngày càng trở thành địa chỉ hấp dẫn với khách du lịch trong và ngoài nước.*


Nằm cách trung tâm thành phố Phan Thiết 22km về hướng Đông Bắc, Mũi Né được đánh giá là một trung tâm du lịch nổi tiếng của tỉnh Bình Thuận và cũng nằm trong danh sách các khu du lịch Quốc gia Việt Nam.
 Biển và cát, đó là những gì mà thiên nhiên đã ưu ái ban tặng cho vùng đất này. Nằm trong vùng nhiệt đới, ít chịu ảnh hưởng của gió mùa Đông Bắc, khí hậu nóng và khô, có thể nói Mũi Né là nơi hấp dẫn khách du lịch cả 4 mùa trong năm. Mũi Né còn hấp dẫn du khách bởi những loại hình du lịch khám phá độc đáo, ấn tượng không thể quên trong hành trình du lịch của mình.

*Đi khi nào?
*
 Thời tiết Phan Thiết vốn khô nóng quanh năm, với nhiệt độ trung bình khoảng 27 độ C. Bạn có thể đến thăm Phan Thiết quanh năm nhưng thời điểm có sóng lý tưởng nhất là từ tháng 8 đến tháng 12, còn có gió dễ chịu nhất là từ tháng 11 đến tháng 4. Mùa du lịch thấp điểm ở đây vào khoảng tháng 7. Nếu đến Mũi Né vào thời gian này, bạn sẽ có được 1 kỳ nghỉ với giá thành vô cùng hấp dẫn.




*Phương tiện?
*
 Từ Hà Nội: Hiện nay chưa có chuyến bay thẳng Hà Nội – Mũi Né vì vậy muốn đi Mũi Né, khách du lịch từ Hà Nội thường bay đến Sài Gòn rồi đi xe ôtô đến Mũi Né. Hoặc đi máy bay từ Hà Nội vào Sân bay Cam Ranh tại Nha Trang, sau đó tiếp tục hành trình vào Phan Thiết bằng xe Open Tour từ Nha Trang để vào Phan Thiết – Mũi Né.
 Từ Sài Gòn: Hàng Ngày có rất nhiều chuyến xe Open Bus đi Mũi Né, Hòn Rơm như: xe khách Sài Gòn; Bến xe Miền Tây; Bến xe Miền Đông. Hoặc bạn có thể đi tàu từ TPHCM đến Phan Thiết. Đi đến Phan Thiết rồi đi xe ôm hay xe buýt ra Mũi Né hoặc có thể đi taxi.

*Ở đâu?
*
 Mũi Né-Phan Thiết có rất nhiều khu nghỉ dưỡng bãi biển, hầu hết là nhà một tầng mái tranh tọa lạc ngay trên bãi biển. Những khách sạn sang trọng hơn có bể bơi ngoài trời, dịch vụ các môn thể thao biển, ghế tắm nắng, nhà hàng, bar và spa. Giá cả ở đây khá đắt từ 600.000 đồng trở lên.
 Nhà nghỉ ở Mũi Né tiêu chuẩn 4 sao, có vị trí đẹp và thuận lợi cho việc đi lại thăm quan, bạn có thể lụa chọn như : Sunny Beach Resort Mũi né, Pandanus Beach Resort Mũi né, Dynasty Resort Beach Hoàng triều …..



*Ăn gì?
*
 Chợ Mũi Né: Đồ ăn trong chợ Mũi Né rẻ và rất phong phú. Món ngon phổ biến của địa phương: gỏi cá Mai, cá Đục, cá Suốt, chả cá, bánh căng…
 Đường Hồ Xuân Hương: có nhiều hàng bình dân bán cho dân địa phương thức ăn sáng với giá chỉ từ 15.000-30.000 đồng với nhiều món như cơm sườn, mì Quảng, phở, hủ tiếu, bánh xèo mini.
 Buổi tối khu vực Hàm Tiến có cả dãy phố nhà hàng món tây (các món hải sản nấu theo kiểu Ý, Pháp, Tây Ban Nha, Nhật). Ngoài ra, bạn có thể ra tận bãi biển để mua hải sản và nhờ người ta chế biến ăn luôn.




*Thăm quan ở đâu?
*
 Ngoài những địa danh nổi tiếng như Hòn Rơm, đồi cát Vàng, đồi cát Bàu Trắng-Trinh Nữ, Đồi Hồng, Tháp Pôsanư, khu làng cổ Mũi Né, lầu Ông Hoàng, chợ Hải sản tươi sống… bạn có thể thử “đổi món” bằng cách tham quan những địa điểm khác cũng không kém phần thú vị như Núi Trà Cú, đảo Phú Quý, hải đăng Kê Gà, bãi đáo Ông Địa, suối Hồng, vào thăm dinh vạn thủy tú có bộ xương cá voi dài 22m, thăm trường Dục Thanh có cây khế Bác Hồ trồng.
 Đến đây, bạn vừa có thể kết hợp tham quan  du lịch vừa có thể nghỉ dưỡng, cắm trại. Không những thích hợp cho những bạn thích phiêu lưu mà còn là địa điểm nghỉ ngơi tuyệt vời, thanh tịnh đấy nhé.






*Chơi gì?
*
 Ngoài tắm biển, tắm bể bơi (nếu bạn thuê phòng nghỉ ở các Resort) bạn còn có thể tham quan cuộc sống chài lưới của ngư dân địa phương, thăm quan các xưởng sản xuất nước mắm.



  Nguồn :  Du lịch Việt Nam

----------


## quanthunha

thanks chu top........

----------

